# Solved: Your PC ran into a problem and needs a restart !!



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi after upgrading to Windows1, I am getting this message " your pc ran into a problem and needs a restart we will restart it for you ... You can search online help for inaccessible_boot_device " 
Then pc keeps on restaring and displaying this again and again.
Just to let you know I dont have any recovery disk or flash drive I upgraded it online and have deleted everything from my C drive.
Is there anyway I can fix this now? Please help me with detailed solution.
Kind regards


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

You may consider doing a clean install to fix this problem. You will find some useful information on the subject at one of my other Posts at this Thread.....

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-10/1152783-windows-10-issues-recent-upgrade.html

T.


----------



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, actually I have cleaned up all exisiting files and windows10 has deleted previous OS ( windows8.1) now I dont have any spare OS in any USB or disk. So not sure wether If I am left with only one option which is to buy a new windows copy ...


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

A couple of questions....

Q1. How old is your computer..?
Q2. Is your computer still under manufacturer's warranty..?
Q3. The Product Key for your computer - is it on a Label adhered to the computer or hardcoded into the Motherboard..?

T.


----------



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,
I am afraid I ran out of manfacturer's warranty a month ago. I took my system to one of my friend who is an IT Pro & he some how managed to do clean installation of windows 8.1 again in system.
I wasnt having much personal or important data in system so its all cleaned up and workinh again with 8.1OS.
Thank you all for your support and advice.


----------



## ronfiveo (Jun 16, 2011)

If you have a friend that will let you you can use his / her computer and go to the Microsoft page with the 
download link ................. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and follow the instructions with a 4GB thumb drive.
Then you can take it to your computer and try the " Upgrade" option first.
If that does not work then you can do a clean install with the flash drive as a boot device.
You will have to make sure your boot menu is set with the usb drive as the primary (1st) boot option.

I think this will work since the bootable thumb drives will install Windows 10 on any computer with or with out the notification that your Upgrade is ready.

I was going to wait until the notification from Microsoft in an update notification told me that my update to Windows 10 was ready to download but I found out from a Microsoft CS person that no one has to actually wait if you want to make a bootable ISO or bootable thumb drive .

Good luck.

Ron


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Naveed99 said:


> Hi,
> I am afraid I ran out of manfacturer's warranty a month ago. I took my system to one of my friend who is an IT Pro & he some how managed to do clean installation of windows 8.1 again in system.
> I wasnt having much personal or important data in system so its all cleaned up and workinh again with 8.1OS.
> Thank you all for your support and advice.


If you think that your problem has been resolved then please mark this Thread as "Solved". If you still have the same problem then please explain what the problem is. If you have a different problem then please start a new Thread.

T.


----------



## ronfiveo (Jun 16, 2011)

You might want to make sure that your OS is " Activated" and genuine.
With out the OEM installation CD or buying a new Product Key it might not be.
This will cause you problems down the road if it's not.


----------

